# Visa requirements for India/Sri Lanka?



## lo0py_loz

Hi there,

Myself and my partner are organising a trip to the Maldives very soon. We are hoping to do a stop over in Sri Lanka and are now looking into the possibility of visiting South India. (Kerela)

We are both British and on Visit Visa (UAE). Do we require a Visa to Visit Kerela and Sri Lanka?

If so, does anybody have a number or location of the embassy to contact?

Many thanks.


----------



## Free_Spirit

lo0py_loz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Myself and my partner are organising a trip to the Maldives very soon. We are hoping to do a stop over in Sri Lanka and are now looking into the possibility of visiting South India. (Kerela)
> 
> We are both British and on Visit Visa (UAE). Do we require a Visa to Visit Kerela and Sri Lanka?
> 
> If so, does anybody have a number or location of the embassy to contact?
> 
> Many thanks.


You DO require a visa to India, it takes 4-5 working days (expect 1-2 days delay). There are couple of requirements - you can easily find them on the web-site. You need to apply for Indian visa thru Empost, that's an official visa agency of Indian consulate. Application form is also available online.


----------



## Elphaba

Visa required for India, but not for Sri Lanka.

-


----------



## rsinner

lo0py_loz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Myself and my partner are organising a trip to the Maldives very soon. We are hoping to do a stop over in Sri Lanka and are now looking into the possibility of visiting South India. (Kerela)
> 
> We are both British and on Visit Visa (UAE). Do we require a Visa to Visit Kerela and Sri Lanka?
> 
> If so, does anybody have a number or location of the embassy to contact?
> 
> Many thanks.


Remember reading on some thread some time back, and as is also general practice for a number of countries, you might not be able to apply for a tourist visa for India at the Indian consulate in Dubai as you are on a visit visa in Dubai.


----------



## lo0py_loz

Many thanks to all for your help and guidance.

After much thought. We've decided to do 8 days in Sri Lanka and 5 days in the Maldives. We're going to save India for another time. 

Flights all booked, DXB-MALE with Sri Lankan Airways....if you phone up you get a free stopover in Sri Lanka! 

Planning to do 4 nights in Kandy....and considering 4 nights in Ratnapura to do Adam's Peak, however a few people have said 4 nights is too long here. Is there any other location that anyone knows that I'm missing out on and is a must do? 

Thanks again,


----------



## Jynxgirl

No input.. except  while you are there, go dig around in the ocean a bit and get some corals  and lug a few back for me!

Have a great trip!


----------



## Free_Spirit

Jynxgirl said:


> No input.. except  while you are there, go dig around in the ocean a bit and get some corals  and lug a few back for me!
> 
> Have a great trip!


bring some sea snakes too, I've seen a lot in Indian ocean:juggle:


----------



## SBP

lo0py_loz said:


> Many thanks to all for your help and guidance.
> 
> After much thought. We've decided to do 8 days in Sri Lanka and 5 days in the Maldives. We're going to save India for another time.
> 
> Flights all booked, DXB-MALE with Sri Lankan Airways....if you phone up you get a free stopover in Sri Lanka!
> 
> Planning to do 4 nights in Kandy....and considering 4 nights in Ratnapura to do Adam's Peak, however a few people have said 4 nights is too long here. Is there any other location that anyone knows that I'm missing out on and is a must do?
> 
> Thanks again,


Go see the fortress at Galle. Was there during the tsunami it's a great place people are fantastic and the food was excellent if you like curry


----------



## Dannysigma

Kandy is lovely but 4 nights might be stretching it. there is a 3 day tour of the ancient citadels thast is supposed to be very good (we didn't have time, unfortunately). If you are staying in Colombo, I can heartily recommend the Galle Face Hotel (the oldest hotel in Asia and stunning). In Kandy the Queen's Hotel is historical (colonial) and fairly cheap, but quite basic. If in Colombo, make sure you visit House of Fashion which is a brilliant factory shop - designer suits for the equivalent of 50gbp, shirts for a fiver. Also, make sure you stock up on tea wherever you are.


----------



## lo0py_loz

Thanks again all....

After much thought...

We're going to go for...

2 nights - *Sigiriya*...(cultural triangle, Sigiriya rock fortress, Damulla caves temple, Minneriya or Kaudulla National Park)

2 nights - *Kandy* ..(temple of the Tooth, (not Tiger...woops!  ) Botanical garden, Elephant orphanage in Pinnawela)

2 nights - Adamspeak from *Delhouse* (Many thanks for diverting me to a better base!)

2 nights - *Kitulgala* (Beautiful Jungle walks, and White Water Rafting)

Means we are doing everything in a "circle" so not as much driving time. Did think of Yala for the last 2 nights, but we didn't fancy the 6.5 hour drive back to Colombo airport.

We've decided to leave the coastal regions for another time, we love the sound of Galle...8 days just isn't enough really! 

After haggling....we've been quoted 65USD a day for a driver (originally, he said 80USD!) Is this a good price in anyones experience? 

Could bring back some coral, but can't guarantee the sea snakes!  

Many thanks to everyone again for their input, much appreciated!


----------



## Dannysigma

We paid about $35 for our driver for the Kandy day tour. He was the guy that picked us up from the station. Not sure about long term though


----------



## SBP

Rather than do the "arranged" tours, we hired a "special driver" who took us on lots of things in one day. Was much cheaper and really funny as we had lunch in his cousins house, chicken curry and he went and killed it there and then for his "important guests" 

Was a good day as he "knew" lots of people at plantations who showed us round the rubber and tea plantations for a small fee.

Maybe not entirely the safest option but was fun and somewhat more realistic than the organised tours. 
The Buddhist temple was lovely especially seeing as I happened to be wearing orange, had a shaved head, so fitted in   

Great place you should love it


----------



## mack joseph

*Thanks !!!*

Hi there,
Thank you so much for this info. I considered myself a relatively well informed person but I learned a lot, and especially benefited from the overall perspective.
I cannot appreciate you enough for giving me the amazing opportunity to learn so much
from your suggestion.
Thanks again
Regards
Mack


----------

